# Peut-on recharger un ipad dans un avion?



## denisb88 (22 Juillet 2011)

Je pars dans une quinzaine aux Etats-Unis (San Francisco) et le vol est super long.
Est-il possible de recharger mon ipad dans l'avion comme on peut le faire en TGV ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2011)

Bien sur ! Avec la prise allume cigare du poste de pilotage !


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2011)

denisb88 a dit:


> Je pars dans une quinzaine aux Etats-Unis (San Francisco) et le vol est super long.
> Est-il possible de recharger mon ipad dans l'avion comme on peut le faire en TGV ?
> Merci de vos réponses



A moins de voyager en Première ou en Business sur certaines compagnies, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Par contre il y a toujours la solution de la batterie de secours. J'ai la même, c'est un peu cher, mais ça permet de recharger et de continuer à utiliser son iPad ou son iPhone.

Voici le lien :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...xterne-11-000-mah-pour-appareils-mobiles.html


----------



## denisb88 (23 Juillet 2011)

Merci MJF, vu, lu et commandé dans la foulée.
Le produit a vraiment l'air super utile (en plus avec 2 ipad, 2 iphone et 2 ipod il sera vite rentabilisé)


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Le voyage est peut-être long, mais la batterie tient largement 10 heures. Donc c'est déjà pas mal. 

Pour ma part, je fais souvent Paris -> Montréal et mon iPad tient largement la charge.

En plus, dans les aéroports il y a des bornes de rechargement dispo maintenant, ça aide en cas d'escale.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut, 
Quel est la compagnie et ta classe de voyage? Sur certaines compagnies, tu as des prises en eco 
Sinon, une batterie de secours ira bien aussi


----------

